# Green Fuzz Algae?



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of algae this is and what I can do to control it? From a slight distance, it just looks like green fuzz. It is always down low, at the base of plants or on the substrate. It's difficult to get it off the substrate because it clings and I usually have to just scoop up some of the algae-covered subtrate and replace it with new fluorite. Is there anything that eats this?


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

you my friend have the horrible clado algae. Amano shrimp eat it when there is nothing else available for them to eat. I dont think anything else touches it. You can also nuke it with excel. I have it in my tank. People say to get your tank in balance to get rid of it, though I have never heard of anyone claiming that once they got their tank in balance it went away.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

You're kidding! Really? This is clado? Wow....I do have Amano shrimp in there but there are plenty of other things for them to eat. Guess I'll have to go after it with Excel. It's growing around my Elatine triandra which I can't really treat without getting the plant as well. It feels like there should be a clado support group. [smilie=f:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Agreed, there should be a support group. It is hard to rid. Pull as much as you can then dose excel.
Theres got to be a better way. Sometimes when you think your tank is all good this horrible green monster comes and ruins all your hard work... I hate clado.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think I have some too, not a lot, but I am wondering if this is what I have. I did a google search for "clado algae" and didn't find anything useful. Is there another name for it?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cladophora is the full name of this beast. Here's a good thread with pictures and other suggestions for removal. For me, a blast of excel did the trick.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I had to nuke my tank to get rid of it. I had way too much and it was growing deep into my substrate. Oh the horrible memories!


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

WEW! Thanks for the full name and info. I did more research and this is NOT what I have going on in my tank... thank goodness...


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I did an experiment myself. In the "other" forum I did a journal of my 2.5g tank that was infested with clado. I let the clado get so out of control it was rediculous. Then I bought 5 amano shrimp. I put them in the 2.5g and took pictures I think once every three days. The amano shrimp CLEANED the tank SPOTLESS of clado. I didnt feed them anything else during the course of the experment. They proved to be VERY effective. They would rip it apart, and destroy it as well as eat it. I think they are the only thing that will eat it.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hydrogen peroxide will kill it over the course of one or two days. I have never had any bad results using H2O2 to treat algae; it doesn't hurt your plants, fish, or shrimp as long as you don't go "overboard" with it. Once it starts bubbling, it mean that it has broken down into water and oxygen which won't hurt anything.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I just sat looking at my Amano shrimp in disgust today. I only have 4 of them, but all 4 were on the heater not doing anything. It's a 56 g tank but they were all hanging out on the heater. My tanks at 78 degrees, it's not too cold. The clado is all down low on the substrate.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Nevermore said:


> Well, I just sat looking at my Amano shrimp in disgust today. I only have 4 of them, but all 4 were on the heater not doing anything. It's a 56 g tank but they were all hanging out on the heater. My tanks at 78 degrees, it's not too cold. The clado is all down low on the substrate.


my friend, for a 56g you will need about 70 amano's. I put 5 in a 2.5g and they kicked A$$.


----------

